# Very important news



## compound driver 2 (Dec 17, 2008)

At 4:13am today I became a GRANDAD. The most incredible little baby girl of 9lbs 8 oz! Little Baby Rahya. Mums doing great all be it asleep.
thats what im about to do now.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Andy_B (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats. Being a grandad is wonderful.

Andy


----------



## Kermit (Dec 17, 2008)

THAT is what this life is all about.

CONGRATULATIONS.   Grandkids are the reward for raising children.

Loveand SPOIL them just like you are supposed to do  ;D


----------



## tel (Dec 17, 2008)

..... and give 'em whistles and drums as soon as they are big enough to operate 'em - revenge is sweet :big:

Seriously tho' - congratulations, another 4 and you catch me!


----------



## Jadecy (Dec 17, 2008)

Cograts!


----------



## Paolo (Dec 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!! :big: :big: :big:
This will be a really...MERRY CHRISTMAS for you...
Best regards
Paolo


----------



## Maryak (Dec 17, 2008)

CD2,

Congratulations and welcome to the club ;D ;D

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations. You will soon buy into that old adage "If I had known how much fun grandchildren were, I'd have had them first!!!"---Brian


----------



## raggle (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations from an old experienced grandad of 11 days service.

Sounds like a slightly larger scale model than my grandson Milo who was a mere 7lbs 12oz

Ray


----------



## rake60 (Dec 17, 2008)

Congratulations on the new addition to the family!

Rick


----------



## compound driver 2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks guys,
She is a real beauty! im looking forward to number two!


----------



## baldrocker (Dec 17, 2008)

What a Christmas prezzie, Now you have another purpose
in life (besides model engines) REVENGE time.
BR


----------



## CrewCab (Dec 17, 2008)

Great news ;D .............congratulations to you all 8) 

CC


----------



## ksouers (Dec 17, 2008)

Add mine to the list. Congratulations! 

Kevin


----------



## Brass_Machine (Dec 17, 2008)

Congrats to you Kevin!

Eric


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey congrats grandpa, I haven't made it there yet. My daughters are 26 and 28, lately I have been hearing rumors but nothing confirmed yet.


----------

